# Liquorice F.O



## bevvy (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone.  I'm looking at doing a soap that looks like Liquorice.  Does anybody know where I could buy the F.O or E.O that would be close enough to the smell.


----------



## sarahjane (Feb 15, 2008)

Anise EO smells exactly like black liquorice.  At least it does to me!  Yum.


Edited because my brain is moving faster than my hands.


----------



## bevvy (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Sarahjane I will try it and hopefully not eat the soap    I LOVE liquorice.


----------



## sarahjane (Feb 19, 2008)

You are welcome!  It's one of my faves!


----------



## The Queen (Mar 12, 2008)

Bumping this back up.

I hear black liquorice is popular in men's products.


----------



## sarahjane (Mar 18, 2008)

I think it's a hit or miss.  I know men that despise black liquorice and some that love it.  My X Husband loves my anise bars!


----------



## hmr28 (Apr 11, 2008)

*snowdrift farms*

Snowdrift has a wonderful licorice.  I have blended it with their satsuma, with their demeter type cake smell, and with their pumpkin spice smell. All were good but the satsuma/licorice blend was amazing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Anise EO smells exactly like it it...


----------



## antella (Apr 21, 2008)

Is the Snowdrift one a fragrance oil?  I bet it smells good.  I like Anise a lot.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 25, 2008)

I like to add a little black pepper EO with the anise, I think it smells more like licorice to me with the black pepper added


----------

